# Red Ramshorn.



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

People think i am nuts.. But i love these guys.

I honestly dont have a huge problem keeping these guys undercontrol. They are a delight to have in my tanks...

Here is a snail on a lotta betta...crap.. LOL

Hope you enjoy


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Squishy crunchy loachie munchie?

Thats not really all poop is it??? You know they make syphons for that...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Its like betta food n poop.. I sypon the damned tank out every other day.. but it builds up so fast lol.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi Ciddian, how's it going ?

I'm after some red ramshorns, any chance you can help me out ?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmmm well right now i am kinda short on them. I only have maybe two or three large ones. 

What i will do for you is set up a small spare tank, pop them in and see if i can power feed. I had a bit of a issue with pond snails taking over and the ramshorn dissapeared. 

Sorry about that!


----------



## Largesse (Apr 2, 2007)

*Oh Dear*

They disappeared? How did that happen?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

yea i think i am the only one who cant breed pest like snails? LOL

I do have a few adults if anyone is interested.


----------



## Largesse (Apr 2, 2007)

*Really?*

So . . . you have quite a few then? Kewlies. I might want some. Please let me know. Msg me or something.


----------

